# Welcome to Oakwell (1920s Discord Asylum roleplay-Interest Check)



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2020)

"Welcome to Oakwell" is a mystery, puzzle-solving roleplay that takes place in 1920s America at a prestigious mental Asylum in Blackwell, Louisiana. In "Welcome to Oakwell", players will be going against one in another in two teams, one on the side of the denizens of the small fishing community named Blackwell. And the others the staff and patients of the esteemed Asylum named Oakwell.

Players will compete with each other by both trying to cover up the secrets hidden in the walls of the Oakwell asylum, or by trying to uncover those secrets depending on which team they choose. Players will be able to uncover these mysteries by solving various riddles and puzzles laid out by me (The Game master) and thus advancing the story all on their own.

This is a furry only roleplay, and as such all characters are anthros. This is a discord roleplay, if you want to know way more about the story, the lore, and the rules of the roleplay you can learn about it by joining the invite button below:

Join the Welcome to Oakwell Discord Server!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2020)

PercyD said:


> lol I thought this said "1920s Disco" and I was gonna get excited-



Wow what an alternate reality that would be, lol.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm sorry, but for the sake of lore that I've had for over ten years. I cannot have Amanda without her powers. The Bradanska family has lore that goes all the way back to their ancestor who was burnt at the stake as a witch and arisen from the damned:








Every single member of the Bradanska family has superpowers, and every one of them is cursed with their ancestor's legacy. For Amanda to not have powers, it is to deny her family's dark legacy and a curse.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Then... pick another character?
> Clearly this character is inapproripate for this setting. It's rude to ask someone to change their whole story so you can fit in your overpowered character.
> 
> I have a character whose the spawn of the cthulu with a crazy set of powers, but I'm not trying to rp him here.



Nobody gives a rats ass, Amanda is not overpowered, but she is a long-standing character for a story that goes all the way back to 2010, she was created in 2014 and is quite balanced. If you think psychic powers are overpowered, you'll never make it in the big leagues of a combat-oriented roleplay. Her father was a capo in the mafia, what the fuck did your character do that was so interesting? She was also a spy under the Bad Egg Unit and worked for Dr.Eggman. She even has done several assassinations and can drive a Ferrari. She is also inspired by Ducktales 1987 Magica de Spell and Revolver Ocelot from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Amanda is fair and balanced, she's my spy/witch/assassin/mobster/psychic. Basically my playing both fields agent, instead of a Russian cowboy like Ocelot she is an psychic Italian witch.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

PercyD said:


> ???
> This is an rp that's basically a mystery novel with (regular) characters.
> 
> Your character is inappropriate for this setting. Plus this thread is for discussing this setting. You're being rude and derailing.



Nobody said she couldn't just not use her powers, do you understand how being a psychic work?  If you can control it you can just not use them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Nobody said she couldn't just not use her powers, do you understand how being a psychic work?  If you can control it you can just not use them.



I told you before that no magical powers are allowed. I told you no one was going to have any kind of special abilities. This includes literally anything a person cannot do in real life. Please stop, you're ruining the thread.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 28, 2020)

Jared if you dont like it then don't post anything here. If you don't fit then dont say anything and move on. Go play with other people who want a unrealistic RP. Some people prefer to have a real person with flaws.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

PercyD said:


> So for me to play my patient character who thinks they're in a dance hall, what do I need to do.



That character is totally doable in this roleplay actually, and if you wanted you could make a character like that.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Join the discord for more information about character roles, occupations, and ranks! I have documents I've written up for anyone who wants to know more!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Jared if you dont like it then don't post anything here. If you don't fit then dont say anything and move on. Go play with other people who want a unrealistic RP. Some people prefer to have a real person with flaws.



Realism with anthropomorphic talking animals, there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one. Also, you're implying there aren't any realistic undertones in my story, my story literally has events that satire the first and second world wars, as well as the Cold War.


----------



## Seph (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Nobody gives a rats ass, Amanda is not overpowered, but she is a long-standing character for a story that goes all the way back to 2010, she was created in 2014 and is quite balanced. If you think psychic powers are overpowered, you'll never make it in the big leagues of a combat-oriented roleplay. Her father was a capo in the mafia, what the fuck did your character do that was so interesting? She was also a spy under the Bad Egg Unit and worked for Dr.Eggman. She even has done several assassinations and can drive a Ferrari. She is also inspired by Ducktales 1987 Magica de Spell and Revolver Ocelot from Metal Gear Solid.


Bro, what are you talking about Dr.Eggman for, is this a sonic rp? And why does it matter if she’s in a story that goes back to 2010? This isn’t that story, just use a different character or don’t join. People don’t need to write their stories around you and your “fun fair and balanced” character.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Realism with anthropomorphic talking animals, there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one. Also, you're implying there aren't any realistic undertones in my story, my story literally has events that satire the first and second world wars, as well as the Cold War.



It's obvious you don't want to join the roleplay so like, just move along. No one cares about your Sonic OC, come back when you have a character who has no magical abilities and fits the setting of the story. I have been _more _than kind in explaining to you how the roleplay works, and I even directed you to the lore docs I wrote up for such a roleplay. 

You should already have a very good idea about what kind of roleplay this is, just from the basic description I gave of it. Please stop responding to the thread with angry messages about your character, as you are derailing from the actual purpose of this thread.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seph said:


> Bro, what are you talking about Dr.Eggman for, is this a sonic rp? And why does it matter if she’s in a story that goes back to 2010? This isn’t that story, just use a different character or don’t join. People don’t need to write their stories around you and your “fun fair and balanced” character.



Well duh, she is a Sonic fancharacter. You want the utter powerless psychopath that is Sherly? My main powerless character has lead to the deaths of thousands.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> It's obvious you don't want to join the roleplay so like, just move along. No one cares about your Sonic OC, come back when you have a character who has no magical abilities and fits the setting of the story. I have been _more _than kind in explaining to you how the roleplay works, and I even directed you to the lore docs I wrote up for such a roleplay.
> 
> You should already have a very good idea about what kind of roleplay this is, just from the basic description I gave of it. Please stop responding to the thread with angry messages about your character, as you are derailing from the actual purpose of this thread.



My powerless characters are murdering fascist psychopaths, Amanda IS the tame one.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Amanda is fair and balanced, she's my spy/witch/assassin/mobster/psychic. Basically my playing both fields agent, instead of a Russian cowboy like Ocelot she is an psychic Italian witch.



First of all, you are being rude and obnoxious over something that isn't worth getting worked up for. If you don't want to follow the rules of the rp, either pick or create a character that fits the setting of the rp, or do not join it at all! Second of all, your character clearly *SCREAMS *_MARY SUE _because you made her all of these occupations, which I find ridiculous, and you want to fight Lise to keep her powers in the rp. NO! This is unacceptable! This is a _1920 Puzzle Game with no magical or supernatural characters allowed!_ If you don't like it, simply move on and find another rp that suits you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> First of all, you are being rude and obnoxious over something that isn't worth getting worked up for. If you don't want to follow the rules of the rp, either pick or create a character that fits the setting of the rp, or do not join it at all! Second of all, your character clearly *SCREAMS *_MARY SUE _because you made her all of these occupations, which I find ridiculous, and you want to fight Lise to keep her powers in the rp. NO! This is unacceptable! This is a _1920 Puzzle Game with no magical or supernatural characters allowed!_ If you don't like it, simply move on and find another rp that suits you.



Um no, she's 35 years old and has a long and detailed story. Plus, she dies in the end via summary execution by order of her nephew. Which mary sue gets put on a firing line and shot for treason?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Um no, she's 35 years old and has a long and detailed story. Plus, she dies in the end via summary execution by order of her nephew. Which mary sue gets put on a firing line and shot for treason?



Troll confirmed. Anyway. Nobody pay any attention to him. If you have questions about the roleplay join the discord.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Troll confirmed. Anyway. Nobody pay any attention to him. If you have questions about the roleplay join the discord.



You consider me a troll? Look at my Deviantart page and my Fur Affinity page. I am not a troll.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Also FYI, I do have a normal powered character. But Sherly is an utter bitch:


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2020)

BUMP! Join the server!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 28, 2020)

This interests me a little. My urge to know more increases.

But how experienced and detailed do you require your players?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> This interests me a little. My urge to know more increases.
> 
> But how experienced and detailed do you require your players?



The roleplay is Para/novella style meaning we will be writing very long paragraphs. One-liners aren't forbidden, but you aren't gonna get far with just that in terms of story telling. And I screen people using their past writing to see what level they're at.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seems interesting, might join later. Maybe.


----------



## Blazing_Lupine (Jun 28, 2020)

Ah, I have an arctic fox that could really do well here, I haven't really been into this genre however, not sure how I would do. I am quite an experienced writer though, do have some nice works under my belt.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Bump. The server's been updated a little to make character creation easier.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 28, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The roleplay is Para/novella style meaning we will be writing very long paragraphs. One-liners aren't forbidden, but you aren't gonna get far with just that in terms of story telling. And I screen people using their past writing to see what level they're at.


Hmm! Well I am not a one liner. Just sometimes not the longest of paragraphs. 

I'm deffo interested in taking a look though. :3


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Hmm! Well I am not a one liner. Just sometimes not the longest of paragraphs.
> 
> I'm deffo interested in taking a look though. :3



Okay then great! Just click on the link to the discord so you can get started, and chat with everyone else.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 28, 2020)

This sounds like a really interesting RP concept actually! I haven't RPed with more than one person before but I'd be willing to try it out!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> This sounds like a really interesting RP concept actually! I haven't RPed with more than one person before but I'd be willing to try it out!



Then please click the discord link and come on and join us!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 29, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Its a rule that you cannot have a 1920s rp without having a flapper girl.
> It is law-
> View attachment 88936
> Someone took her pretty dresses though while in treatment, though. It's a travesty.


That's ok. They took the pretty little English girl who thinks she is a sorceress clothes too! Then put "magic" bands around her wrists and ankles.

I think this is what I shall roll with.


----------



## mangomango (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm interested! Might check it out later.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm interested too! I've never been in an RP server like this ^^


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 29, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I'm interested too! I've never been in an RP server like this ^^



Hop on into the server then, everyone's waiting!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 29, 2020)

Bump! We're in dire need of nurses for the asylum in this roleplay, so if you wanna make a nurse character come and hop into the server!.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump! We're still looking for some folks interested in playing nurse characters.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 4, 2020)

Bump! We're still on the hunt for more players so if you want to join hop on into the server.


----------

